# upgrading drive



## rzar (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the Tivo TCD652160 HD .I am thinking about an upgrade for more space but can't decide on the correct drive. I am looking at the WD10EARS(1 TB) and WD15EARS(1.5 TB) :both are 5400 rpm and 64mb cache.The existing drive is a WD 1600AVVS(160GB) with 32mb cache. Is there a 1.26TB limit (for the internal single drive)and should I be concerned about the cache size. I just purchased this new unit in January and have installed a cable card from WOW and everything is running smooth for almost 2 mos. now.I have been reading the upgrade forum and I am not really clear on whether the limits are for my unit or not?


----------



## rzar (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally got the wd15ears drive working with winmfs and wdidle3 ; I am now running my tcd652160 Tivo with 180,1570 hrs.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

It's my understanding several people on here posess a copy of the 2TB "Broflovski" / Hybrid TiVo HD Image. I am asking for you to share it with me. Pretty Please?

I have spent months trying to get a hold of anything that would let me use the full capacity of the 2TB drives I bought for my TiVo HD (TCD652160) units. I consider this a last-resort.

I already spent my money on WD20EADS drives, which are already in-use and working perfectly (except that I'm only able to use half of the capacity). There's no point in telling me about dvr_dude on eBay, or pointing me to any of the web shops selling pre-imaged drives, as I already have the drives I bought, which were purchased BEFORE any of these options were available (I was OK with 1/2 capacity at the time, given the price I got on the drives). I already tried the efnet/ftp route, but that did not provide anything that addresses the >1TB issue.

I promise to abide by the author's wishes that the image not be made publicly accessable (keeping it off all the public file-sharing sites that I have been searching for it on, etc.)

Any responses, whether yay or nay, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------

